# 3 state registration?



## Lou1187 (Mar 4, 2006)

Im trying to sign up but I cant. Active.com is does not have a button bar for registration. I know last years
registration opened around november. Is it open yet?
Thanks


----------



## greg44 (Feb 15, 2008)

Not yet. Watch chattbike.com for details on 3 state.


----------



## ItsJustTroy (Apr 29, 2006)

It's now open. The website should be updated shortly, but here's a link to the active.com page:

http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1678075


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Any riders from the Memphis, TN. area attending?


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm thinking about rolling up from Charlotte.


----------



## FTMD (Sep 20, 2002)

*a group from STL*

Myself and at least 6 of my buddies are registered. Looking forward to the ride.


----------



## nelgwoltrap (Sep 14, 2005)

I've got three from Huntsville going and two from Orlando. Looking forward to a dry ride this year.


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

I will again be driving a SAG vehicle in support of the riders as climbing isn't my strong suit.

Bill


----------



## wfrogge (Mar 5, 2007)

tyjacks said:


> Any riders from the Memphis, TN. area attending?



A few of my team mates will be down there.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

I wonder if we will have violent T-storms roll in at 8am again this year?


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I'm in....just registered.


----------

